# Trickin it to the Treats



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry if this is a repost, but it made me chuckle. Some of the younger folks may not know who Michael MacDonald is tho...

enjoy.

Rock.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*this is the best thing Ive seen in a long time! I loved it! I love Michael McDonald as well so thats probably why I enjoyed it so much.*


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH love that would be great to have it play on halloween heheheehhe


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for posting that! I am totally laughing out loud at my desk at work! 
(the part about 'oh s?%# he got the cop!' is great)
What a great way to start my day...  Thanks again.


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

When the guy first opens the door and he starts singing for the first time i still crack up and I've seen it like ten times. haha


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Those guys did a great job. Now I feel the need to find my MP3 of the original (and very good) song. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I super hate Michael McDonald but that's cute...really cute.

If you come to my door in costume, you're never too old to TOT.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

That was awesome! Great youtube video...Thanks


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That was really done well! Thanks for the laugh and for sharing it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've never seen that before and was all smiles! Thanks so much. Great changed up lyrics to the McDonald song. BTW for any youngsters out there who don't know who Michael McDonald is...that's not Michael McDonald either!! I saw him and the Doobie Brothers when I was in college and saw him alone in concert a few years ago. His voice is still great. And he's still good looking. I could listen to his songs non-stop. I don't but they have that quality for me.

Anyway I love the YouTube video. These guys did a fantastic job. BTW the guy who opened the door reminds me so much of Jerry Springer! Too funny.

This video prompted me to look up Scott and his tribute to McDonald and thought I'd share this link. There's a little bit of language that some people won't appreciate but I can see why Erin likes this guy! Reminds me a bit of my own husband trying come up with things for me....hehe


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Really cool vid!!


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

I swore for a minute the guy answering the door was Jerry Springer......lol


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

That was hilarious!!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

So cute! Oh, that's funny! I would be thrilled if grown adults went trick or treating in costume, I've got the Heath bars..... mmmmm


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

That was funny. Thank you.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Loved the video, it made me laugh. They put alot of effort into that!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*hm*

Well...I'm beginning to question my sense of humor because I didn't exactly find it funny (I know I know), HOWEVER! It was entertaining!

As far as the guy being Jerry Springer? NAH! I think Jerry Springer would have had a better sense of humor about it!!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks for posting.. i have never seen that. it is superb!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL..that was funny..


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

That was too funny! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice job, a good laugh for us "Older Haunters".


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

when i saw this it put a smile on my face. i thought, news media ought to play this at halloween. let's get the word out there. a few made comment they would give to adults too, you rock. and if they showed up doing this, i'd give them the whole bowl. lol. and i liked the special touches, like he's hiding and that's when he has the uncontrolable urge to cough. lol. and the heart beat that is so loud you're sure the seeker can hear it too. lol. and then he says he needs to be quiet and then starts playing the music. lol. i mean, how many times have we watched a scary movie and sat there thinking, how dumb was what they just did. lol. let's not forget to hide in plain sight. lol. and then the ending. to much. lmaoarof. have to confess though, i didn't know who micheal was. when you said doobie brothers, well, when you put it that way, heck yes i know who they are....oh black water, keep on rolling....a fave of mine. love them


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Hands down the best Michael MacDonald impersonator was Rick Moranis from SCTV. Check this out:


YouTube - SCTV 3 Gerry Todd and Michael McDonald


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

I've gotta admit, I didn't exactly find this funny... although I guess it would help if I knew who this guy was.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Michael MacDonald used to be the lead singer for "The Doobie Brothers".
I wish I could hear it. I messed up the sound card settings on my computer and the speakers won't play right now. LOL


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I am NOT a fan of Michael McDonald, but I did find this to be really funny. I actually surprised myself and laughed out loud a few times!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Very neat! Cute lyrics.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Lmao!! Brrrrrilllliant!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh that is cracking me up !! I LOVE THIS


----------



## csusb44 (Apr 9, 2009)

haha that made me laugh!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha ha very funny, gonna hve to downlaod that one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Ha ha, most excellent...how on earth did I manage to miss this until now??


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

That's so cool!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh for Gods sake! LMAO...that is too funny!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

That was good. Even got a chuckle out of the wife.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ha! That was great!
I finally got sound back on my computer, so I could actually HEAR it.
I liked the ghost/zombie playing the saxophone.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

that is Hysterical!! I can't wait to show it to 'crew' at our first meeting next month!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

That was halarious


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

every time I watch this I laugh out loud.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

All I can say is OMG is that funny, it almost made me peee my pants I am so glad I ran across it.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Have to bump this because it is so funny


----------



## petrified1 (Aug 30, 2009)

That is awesome, lol.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the look on the face of the guy who opens the door.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i crack up everytime i watch it.


----------



## Talldark (Oct 25, 2008)

ohh man,that was great!! You know Micheal Mcdonald won't let you off without a sax solo! love the Micheal jackson ending..classic..


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

Funny, thanks for posting


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I loved that!


----------

